# Atlanta Maltese Meetup!



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

It looks like we've recently gotten some new members from Georgia (and surrounding areas), so I thought I should post about the Atlanta Maltese meetup. Our next meeting is THIS SUNDAY, November 19th. We'll be meeting in Sandy Springs at 1:00pm. If you're interested, please pm me for the address and other details. Hope to see you there!

Heidi (Tchelsi's Mama)


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

Matrix is going to be there and bringing his mom and dad!


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

Are there any new Atlanta meetups planned? Mindi & I would love to make some new friends.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Mindi's mom said:


> Are there any new Atlanta meetups planned? Mindi & I would love to make some new friends.



Here is the link to the Atlanta area Maltese meetup group

The Atlanta Area Maltese Meetup Group (Smyrna, GA) - Meetup


----------



## Toy_Dog_Mom (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi, Maltese Mommies!

I'm not on SM much ... I visit every so often ... My little girl is Mimi LaBelle, 7 years old as of August 19.

I wanted to let you know that the Atlanta Area Maltese Meetup (of which I'm the Organizer) is having a howliday pawty at a local doggie daycare/training facility on Saturday, December 21 from 3:00-5:00 PM in Marietta. We still have space available for a few Malt friends and parents to join us. We'll have the best Santa in Atlanta there to take pix with your fluffs! Seriously, he's the best -- and he's the daddy to two Yorkies and two poodles, so he really loves little doggies. We're asking each family to make a $10 donation, and all of the proceeds will go to Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue.

We'll have a healthy doggy cake (ingredients include coconut oil, coconut flour and yogurt icing) and other natural treats, as well as refreshments for human guests.

You can dress your fluff(s) in holiday attire -- or not. If you'd like to join us, please email me ([email protected]) by Thursday, 12/12, and I can give you the exact location, as well as answer any questions you may have.

Hope to see/meet some Atlanta Maltese Mommies and fluffs there!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I am actually going to be in Atlanta that weekend with my boys, but we are going to have an early Christmas with Stan's family. Wish I could come and bring Boo!


----------



## Toy_Dog_Mom (Dec 15, 2008)

*Atlanta Maltese Meetup*

Sorry you won't be able to join us, but I hope you have a wonderful time visiting your family in Atlanta. Happy holidays to all of you!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey, Rhonda. Good to see you here. Wish I lived down there just so we could get together. I have to try to drag you to Nationals


----------



## Toy_Dog_Mom (Dec 15, 2008)

Hey, Sue! Every time I get on SM I feel so lost. I just don't know how to do much of anything here! Don't know why it throws me, but it does. I'm so used to Facebook. :blush:

I wish you were down this way, too. It would be so great to finally meet Tyler, and I'd love to see you, too.


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh man. My MIL broke her hip and its been a handful. Maybe I can make the next one.


----------



## furbabymama (Sep 29, 2013)

Sounds like fun. I'll have to check plans with DH and see if we can bring little Obi. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I miss getting together with folks down in ATL. Wish we were going to be there. Maybe one of these days a meetup will coincide with our visits back "home."


----------



## Toy_Dog_Mom (Dec 15, 2008)

Sorry about your MIL, Cyndi. We'd love to meet you and Ace! For you and anyone else interested in checking out/joining the Maltese Meetup, the link is: The Atlanta Area Maltese Meetup Group (Smyrna , GA) - Meetup

We've got over 100 members "on paper", but would you believe it's hard to get the Maltese owners to come out for a play date/pawty??? When I have my Toy Dog Meetups, we can easily get 30-32 dogs. I just can't understand it. Who doesn't want to be in a roomful of Malts???


----------



## Toy_Dog_Mom (Dec 15, 2008)

CloudClan said:


> I miss getting together with folks down in ATL. Wish we were going to be there. Maybe one of these days a meetup will coincide with our visits back "home."


Hi, Carina! I forgot that you used to live here. It would be fun to have the Cloud Clan come hang out. Maybe one day. :thumbsup:


----------



## Toy_Dog_Mom (Dec 15, 2008)

furbabymama said:


> Sounds like fun. I'll have to check plans with DH and see if we can bring little Obi.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh, I hope so! If it doesn't work this time, please look us up and try to come in the new year.

http://www.meetup.com/Atlanta-Maltese-Lovers

I know I probably should've started a new thread about this, but I just couldn't seem to figure out how to do that. :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Kathy Tobacco (Oct 23, 2013)

I would love to get my puppy socialized with other small dogs even if it was just with other toys. An all maltese get together would be hysterically fun though. I used to send my other dog to doggy daycare but one day a golden mistook her for a rabbit and tried to break her neck. The staff there was wonderful and a young woman took two bites rescuing my dog. So I want to socialize my new maltese puppy but I don't want to risk her life to do it either.


----------



## Toy_Dog_Mom (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi, Kathy! Would love to have you and your Malt come out for a meetup. I approved your request to join, so we hope to see you both soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh my gosh, that is the cutest picture!



Snowbody said:


> Hey, Rhonda. Good to see you here. Wish I lived down there just so we could get together. I have to try to drag you to Nationals


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

When is the meet up? Polly and I are in the western mountains of NC.


----------



## justagirltv (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi, I'm a new member and I would love for Bentley to have some local playmates. I'm in Sandy Springs 
I'm going to join the Meetup Group.


----------

